

Build your own Mario worlds - crgt
http://mobile.theverge.com/2014/6/10/5797062/now-you-can-build-your-own-super-mario-bros-game-mario-maker?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
markcerqueira
This, along with the slew of other announcements from Nintendo, has me really
excited about the future of the Wii U.

It also scares me. I remember seeing videos of ridiculously challenging Mario
stages created by modders (e.g.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C1BSbq5aB0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C1BSbq5aB0))
and trembling in fear.

I think Sony announced LittleBigPlanet had something like 2 million user-
generated stages? I hope we see something that big with this system, and
hopefully a nice system around all the content so awesome content can more
easily be fleshed out.

